# Can't seem to stay logged in on my home Macbook



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

using a work PC and it seems fine

but at home on my macbook each time I log in, it takes me back to previous page, forum and unlogs me?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Clear all cookies & try..
Hoggy.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've edited the above post as using the .com is creating more issues that it's fixing.

Please see the global announcement at the top of each forum about this problem.

Please everyone use www.********.co.uk as the entry url to this site.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, .com is causing me no probs at all with chrome, been using .com since the original login prob, when I was using .co.uk & clearing cookies made no difference at all.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Just tried .co.uk again & it logs me out. I'll stick with .com
Hoggy.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Just tried .co.uk again & it logs me out. I'll stick with .com
> Hoggy.


What browser are you using Hoggy?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Just tried .co.uk again & it logs me out. I'll stick with .com
> ...


Hi, Chrome.
Hoggy.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Just tried .co.uk again & it logs me out. I'll stick with .com
> Hoggy.


But thats the problem, because you are using the .com, when I get the email telling me you just replied it take me to the .com page and I have to try and log in to view your reply.

So this will keep ongoing as long as everyone is using a different url.

We all need to get back onto the .co.uk and eventually it will all settle down again.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hoggy said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


Okay, go to ********.co.uk first.

Then Chrome Preferences under Chrome in the Menu bar. Select 'Under the hood' then 'Content Settings'. Hit 'All Cookies and Site Data. In the search box top right put '********'. Select all the listed cookies and hit 'Remove All'. Then go back to 'Under the hood' and hit 'Clear browsing data'. The quit Chrome and restart. Go to ********.co.uk and log in.

Hopefully that will fix it. Then add it as a bookmark and buy me a beer... :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nem said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Just tried .co.uk again & it logs me out. I'll stick with .com
> ...


Nick you can just change the address to .co.uk in the URL. No more logging in...


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

thanks all

i'm logged on at home, macbook safari

didn't delete the cookies but ********.co.uk was saved as my favourite
thought i would try .com and it's working and not booting me out each time ;-)


----------



## itfben (May 13, 2011)

rustyintegrale said:


> Okay, go to ********.co.uk first.
> 
> Then Chrome Preferences under Chrome in the Menu bar. Select 'Under the hood' then 'Content Settings'. Hit 'All Cookies and Site Data. In the search box top right put '********'. Select all the listed cookies and hit 'Remove All'. Then go back to 'Under the hood' and hit 'Clear browsing data'. The quit Chrome and restart. Go to ********.co.uk and log in.
> 
> Hopefully that will fix it. Then add it as a bookmark and buy me a beer... :wink:


massive Thank you, shame this will not work on TapaTalk for iPhone  or will it?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

itfben said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, go to ********.co.uk first.
> ...


remove the forum then add it again :wink:


----------

